# Cant sign in on Tapatalk



## rhys57 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi im having problems signing to the forum on Tapatalk on my iphone it wont let me on ???


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mine is fine on Android so can't help.


----------



## rhys57 (Oct 3, 2011)

It still wont work


----------

